# My Godzila :)



## SKYLINE GT-R (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi all

i want to share you my project specs and pictures, i already post an old thread for it  but now we are here with many changes 

please check an old one

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/105872-my-skyline-gt-r-r32.html

then lets see the news 

NISSAN SKYLINE GT-R 1993 R32 LHD 



HKS F-CON V-Pro (Golden Edition)
HKS Twin Power version II
Precision single turbo GT42 by GARRETT
GReddy Exhaust Manifold
Greddy Type C wastgate
ARIAS Bistons
EAGLE connecting Rods
HKS 272 Cams, Left 10.2
TOMEI valves springs
Port Polished engine Head
HKS 1000cc Injectors
HKS size 11 Fuel Rail
SARD Type RJ Fuel Regulator
DENSO 280 LB Racing Fuel Pump X 2
Aeromotive Racing Fuel Filter
PIVOT electronic turbo Timer
GReddy Profec B spec II boost controller
Defi Gauges (version II New Blue Color)
Custom 3.5 inch Full Exhaust system
KAKIMOTO Racing R Exhaust Muffler
TOMEI Met.al Head Gasket
BBS LM Edition 18 Racing wheels
HKS 4 inch intercooler
GReddy oil Pump
HKS Oil Filter Relocatio.n Kit
GReddy oil cooler
SARD oil Filter
OS Giken double Plate Racing Clutch
OS Giken Closed Ratio Gears
MOMO Racing driving wheel
Cusco Roll cage
SKYLINE Strut bars (Front/Rear)
TOP SECRET Fiber Hood
TEIN Adjustable Master Flex Suspension
Oil Catch Tank
HKS KANSAI 4WD controller
(WITH) WAKO IMPRESSIVE TECHNICAL Aluminum Radiator
NISMO Thermostat Temperature valve
NISMO White Version Meters (320 km/h - 11000 RPM)
HKS Blow off valve SQV kit for BNR32
Veil Side CI model Side skirts


Last result was 817 rwhp @ 29 psi with pure Q16

My target is 950+ rwhp

the pics:























































one of my friends added one of the videos in you tube

YouTube - skyline abo slem killer u s


thanks


----------



## jambo 32gtr (Apr 1, 2009)

Never really been a fan of red 32s but this one looks stunning awesome spec to:thumbsup:


----------



## SKYLINE GT-R (Oct 6, 2008)

jambo 32gtr said:


> Never really been a fan of red 32s but this one looks stunning awesome spec to:thumbsup:


thanks for your comment dear


----------



## jasonchiu (Mar 8, 2006)

is the radiator pipe which runs across the front of the engine a common setup? (sorry not a engineer, would be nice if someone explains)


----------



## ShaggyR32GTR (Feb 29, 2008)

jasonchiu said:


> is the radiator pipe which runs across the front of the engine a common setup? (sorry not a engineer, would be nice if someone explains)


No its not the standard rad set up. Was looking at it myself wondering what reason was behind it? maybe a lack of space?

Nice car by the way and some good power figures:thumbsup: love the red looks sweet.


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

oooooooo very nice


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

love the colour and the sound, SWEET....


----------



## steveyturbo (Dec 24, 2006)

BBS wheel's and red R32GTR , stunning combination.


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

Looks like you've got a stunning example :thumbsup:


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Semms like a red bullet Amazing specs you got there mate


----------



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

nice car, very unique colour and look to it !


----------



## gs75 (Feb 4, 2007)

steveyturbo said:


> BBS wheel's and red R32GTR , stunning combination.


Absolutely! Looks awesome :thumbsup:


----------



## TriniGT (Nov 30, 2006)

Car looks stunning, radiator resembles that of a 2JZ setup but maybe it's an SR rad or something. Get a RB setup and remove that pipe, other than that the car is mint. Just heard from a friend that his supra has dynoed @ 1190HP locally without nitrous, he is hoping for a bit more on the gas.


----------



## turbomystic (Jul 5, 2006)

Very nice. What is the can for in the engine bay near the (Brake cylinder)?
Who is tuning the F-Con for you? I know of no F con tuners in your part of the world.
Thank you


----------



## alpeag (Dec 1, 2006)

best colour, best wheels!


----------



## scorchio69 (Jun 2, 2004)

that pipe guys is used as part of a water swirl pot kit, and a larger capacity radiator ( would not be surprised though if it s the same aftermarket rad used in the supras) its used to remove air bubbles that build up in the cooling system on high power high rev gtr engines, I haven,t seen it much over here, got the gtr bible up stairs ( hyper rev and there is several of these kits )


----------



## 2TurbosTwiceFun (Aug 28, 2009)

That turbo could swallow a baby!! OMG!! Crazy! I like


----------



## SKYLINE GT-R (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks guys for your comments 

i hope to record some clear videos next few days


----------



## SKYLINE GT-R (Oct 6, 2008)

turbomystic said:


> Very nice. What is the can for in the engine bay near the (Brake cylinder)?
> Who is tuning the F-Con for you? I know of no F con tuners in your part of the world.
> Thank you


thanks for your comment dear, the can for break fluid (Break oil), about the F-con tuned by one of most famous tuners in middle east Mr. Husam Altaieb, he is very good tuner and he already tuned MOBILY GT-R and it already run 8.4 in the quarter miles in Bahrain circuit, the guy dressing blue beside the car in the next clip 

YouTube - husam & Ahmad GTR 32 runing 8.47

YouTube - Ahmed tayeb's R32 GT-R ..mobily


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Damn that's fast...


----------



## carbongtr (May 31, 2008)

I am an 33 man but that's awesome mate


----------



## SKYLINE GT-R (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks guys for your comments


----------



## kuwait_r34 (Mar 19, 2008)

nice car and tunning

dear hamad from kuwait


----------



## SKYLINE GT-R (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi Hamad how r u?  long time

thanks for your comment bro.


----------



## turbomystic (Jul 5, 2006)

Thank you for the information. What is the spec on MOBILY GT-R. 
I saw the car run in UAE some time back and it was low 10 second car how did transform to an eight second car?
Most of the RB26 guys have swapped to 2JZ engine with 3 speed automatics in the Middle East. It is rare to see a fast RB26. MOBILY GT-R is amazing. Thanks.


----------



## Nas (Sep 22, 2008)

Nice R32 GTR - Definately agree with the Thread title :thumbsup:

It looks as if its the same combination as G40TEE R33 GTR (I think his wheels are wider though)- I wonder if theres a R34 around with the same style...


----------



## SKYLINE GT-R (Oct 6, 2008)

turbomystic said:


> Thank you for the information. What is the spec on MOBILY GT-R.
> I saw the car run in UAE some time back and it was low 10 second car how did transform to an eight second car?
> Most of the RB26 guys have swapped to 2JZ engine with 3 speed automatics in the Middle East. It is rare to see a fast RB26. MOBILY GT-R is amazing. Thanks.


yes that's true, but there are two Mobily GTRs, one of them R33 super street GTR, RB26 + T88 38GK, it run 9.7 in the Quarter mile, another one that one in the video attached before the BNR32 R32 GTR, RB26 + Garrett GT45 turbo, 

In UAE most of the racers swapped them RBs with 2JZ, but when they saw Mobily run 8.4 with out NOS they back to use RB26 engines again, 

Last setup for mobily R32 was different, they replaced the GT45 with HKS T62 and changed the original crank shaft with 2.8 HKS stroke, also they changed the AEM engine management with HKS F-CON V-Pro, i think it run 8.7 @ 880 RWHP, i am not sure, its a Godzilla anyway 

thanks


----------



## SKYLINE GT-R (Oct 6, 2008)

Nas said:


> Nice R32 GTR - Definately agree with the Thread title :thumbsup:
> 
> It looks as if its the same combination as G40TEE R33 GTR (I think his wheels are wider though)- I wonder if theres a R34 around with the same style...


thanks for your comment dear 

i will take a look on that car you mentioned above

thanks


----------

